# [RISOLTO] Nuovo problema molto strano, con chromium

## marco_88

Salve, sono di nuovo qui con un altro problema, davvero strano questo.

Ho appena compilato chromium e quando lo apro non è proprio immediato ad aprirsi, al contrario di firefox che in meno di un secondo si apre, ma apparte questo, quando vado ad aprire nuove schede si vedono tutte tagliate, e poi si chiudono male, se scrivo qualsiasi pagina non appaiono risultati, e se vado su qualsiasi voce del menu non succede niente, ne su print, ne su impostazioni, ne su nulla!

Se lo apro da terminale appare questo:

[11973:11993:0423/111338:ERROR:object_proxy.cc(624)] Failed to get name owner. Got org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: Could not get owner of name 'org.chromium.Mtpd': no such name

[11973:11993:0423/111338:ERROR:object_proxy.cc(624)] Failed to get name owner. Got org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: Could not get owner of name 'org.chromium.Mtpd': no such name

[11973:11973:0423/111339:ERROR:object_proxy.cc(529)] Failed to call method: org.chromium.Mtpd.EnumerateStorages: object_path= /org/chromium/Mtpd: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.chromium.Mtpd was not provided by any .service files

[11973:11973:0423/111339:ERROR:omnibox_view_gtk.cc(431)] Not implemented reached in virtual void OmniboxViewGtk::ApplyCaretVisibility()

L'ultima riga si ripete tante volte, quante sono le voci che clicco sul browser, come ad esempio Print, Settings, etc, etc,.

Mai mi è successa una cosa del genere, e non capisco sinceramente.

Ho installato chromium con le use di default, perchè non so se sono necessarie altre use per farlo funzionare correttamente.

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/chromium-26.0.1410.43  USE="bindist cups -custom-cflags -gnome -gnome-keyring -gps -kerberos (-pulseaudio) (-selinux) (-system-ffmpeg) (-tcmalloc) {-test}"

Spero in un vostro aiuto perchè io ho già firefox, che però non stampa, come già scritto in un altro topic, e chromium l'ho sempre preferito a firefox sotto molti aspetti, quindi vorrei funzionassero entrambi. GrazieLast edited by marco_88 on Tue Apr 23, 2013 9:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pierino_89

Secondo me google-chrome funziona meglio di chromium. Ed ha anche il plugin per i pdf e flash integrato.

Se i problemi di grafica non scompaiono con google-chrome, a me capitavano l'anno scorso con il driver intel compilato con SNA, e l'unico modo con cui riuscivo a lavorare era disattivare gli effetti grafici di kde.

----------

## Onip

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Ed ha anche il plugin per i pdf e flash integrato.

 

```
* www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins

     Available versions:  

   (stable)   ~26.0.1410.63_p192696^msd

   (beta)   ~27.0.1453.56_beta194414^msd

   (unstable)   [M]~28.0.1478.0_alpha194114^msd

   {{+flash +pdf}}

     Homepage:            http://www.google.com/chrome

     Description:         Binary plugins -- native API Flash and PDF -- from Google Chrome for use in Chromium.
```

----------

## marco_88

Si è risolto da solo, avevo aggiornato il sistema con emerge -NDuav world, o qualcosa del genere, e dopo ho ricompilato chromium, e ha funzionato bene! Quindi si può considerare risolto!

----------

